# Anyone know what bread this is



## bfranklin (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

I was trying to get a good look at the comb. The comb looks single to me? I'm giving it an educated guess here when I say speckled sussex.


----------



## bfranklin (Jul 11, 2012)

I think you are right after a few googles for pictures... Thanks for the help


----------

